# Transferring Jobseeker's Benefit abroad



## dandare (27 Mar 2009)

Hi there, just looking for some help.........Can anyone tell me if it is possible to transfer unemployment benefit to the Canary Islands.I know it can be transferred to mainland Spain, but i have had different answears from three agencies (welfare) that I have approached !!!.
I would love to hear from someone who has been down this road.
Thanks,
Dandare


----------



## Welfarite (30 Mar 2009)

You can transfer JB for up to 78 days to the Canary Islands. They are considered part of the [broken link removed] which Article 69 (i.e. rules to transfer the benefit) stipulates.


----------



## CarlowMan (2 Apr 2009)

But Welfarite, do you get paid the same-rate over there as you would over-here?
Is that not effectively welfare-tourism? I've ondly one problem with that & it's that as a recent signer-oner, I can't do that...yet?
Also, if Dandare DOES transfer the claim to the Canaries, does the claimant still have to come-back here once-a-month?


----------



## Welfarite (2 Apr 2009)

CarlowMan said:


> But Welfarite, do you get paid the same-rate over there as you would over-here?
> Is that not effectively welfare-tourism? I've ondly one problem with that & it's that as a recent signer-oner, I can't do that...yet?
> Also, if Dandare DOES transfer the claim to the Canaries, does the claimant still have to come-back here once-a-month?


 

What you are doing is transferring 78 days payment of your Irish benefit to another EEA country; the rate is the Irish rate with payment facilitated by the other country's offices adn you are subject to their rules during the 78 days. The downside is that your benefit entitlement in Ireland is exhasuted after the 78 days and if you return her, you cannot avail of any more JB.


----------



## Airtight (2 Apr 2009)

But surely that means you have still full entitlement under the local governments welfare system?

When on Job seekers benefit do you have to sign on?


----------



## nomorejob (3 Apr 2009)

Welfarite said:


> What you are doing is transferring 78 days payment of your Irish benefit to another EEA country.... The downside is that your benefit entitlement in Ireland is exhasuted after the 78 days and if you return her, you cannot avail of any more JB.



Can you avail of JA on return if attempt abroad has been unsuccessfull?


What happens if you are on JB, transfer payment to EEA until you get a job, get a summer job and then return to Eire at the end of the holiday season?


----------



## Welfarite (6 Apr 2009)

Airtight said:


> But surely that means you have still full entitlement under the local governments welfare system?
> 
> When on Job seekers benefit do you have to sign on?


 
 what 'local government'? You sing on when in JB here, and are subject to whatever country's SW rules when there.



nomorejob said:


> Can you avail of JA on return if attempt abroad has been unsuccessfull?


 
Yes



nomorejob said:


> What happens if you are on JB, transfer payment to EEA until you get a job, get a summer job and then return to Eire at the end of the holiday season?


 
You have not availed of your full 78 days so it is returned to Ireland.


----------



## dodo (5 May 2009)

Welfarite said:


> what 'local government'? You sing on when in JB here, and are subject to whatever country's SW rules when there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After the 78 days can you claim welfare in the EU Country you are eg Spain if you cannot find work after the 78 days


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

dodo said:


> After the 78 days can you claim welfare in the EU Country you are eg Spain if you cannot find work after the 78 days



I'm not sure how this can work?? as I'd imagine a lot of people would take this as a nice opportunity to leave the country 

So what your kinda saying is anyone who is unemployed and from an EU member state can come to Ireland, start looking for work and claim benefits here in the interim.

inversely I could take my claim to another EU state and on not finding work continue to claim there after 78 days.

Might be out of context but my gf was told she could not claim here despite working for 12 months because she could not prove she had ties here.


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

Just found what I was looking for, It's a little more restricted than I thought 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ment/going-abroad-and-social-welfare-payments


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> I'm not sure how this can work?? as I'd imagine a lot of people would take this as a nice opportunity to leave the country
> 
> So what your kinda saying is anyone who is unemployed and from an EU member state can come to Ireland, start looking for work and claim benefits here in the interim.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can claim in any EU state. Ireland is the only(AFAIK) state that also requires you to be habitually resident here (i.e have your main 'centre of interest' here) before you can claim non-PRSI related payments as your GF experienced.


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Yes, you can claim in any EU state. Ireland is the only(AFAIK) state that also requires you to be habitually resident here (i.e have your main 'centre of interest' here) before you can claim non-PRSI related payments as your GF experienced.



Am I right in saying this only applies to Jobseekers benefit cases and those on Jobseekers allowance in Ireland do not have the same right to claim in another EU country.


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> Am I right in saying this only applies to Jobseekers benefit cases and those on Jobseekers allowance in Ireland do not have the same right to claim in another EU country.


 

What only applies?


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

Welfarite said:


> What only applies?



A person who is in receipt of JA in Ireland cannot receive their JA payments abroad..It only applies to JB claims.

All I can find on the topic is what is quoted below   



> *The following payments are not paid if you are outside the state but there are some exceptions depending on your circumstances*
> 
> If you are getting Jobseeker's Allowance you can go on holiday for a maximum of 2 weeks and get the 2 weeks payment on your return. You must notify your social welfare local office in advance of taking your 2 weeks holiday. It can also be paid on your return from representing Ireland in an amateur capacity an international sporting event.


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

From here operational intstructions)

*"c) Transfer of Benefit - Article 69*
Under this Article a person who has been in receipt of JB in one of the European countries for at least 4 weeks, may transfer this benefit to one of the other European countries for a maximum of 13 weeks,(78 days) provided the person is seeking employment in that country. The person registers as unemployed in the country to which s/he travels, and the local social services office pays the benefit, subsequently recouping it from the home country.
*(d) Outgoing cases from Ireland*

A person in receipt of Irish JB may transfer the JB claim to one of the European countries for up to 13 weeks (78 days). The form E303 must be completed by the local office with details of rates of payment etc. The claimant takes this form to the social services office of the country to which they are travelling.

*(e) Incoming cases from another European country*

Nationals of other European countries may transfer their Benefit into Ireland. The rate payable to such persons is the rate that they are entitled to in their home country converted into EURO. These claimants should provide a copy of the form E303 from their home country *(f) Special Case - JA Pending Action Under Article 67 or 69*

If there is likely to be an undue delay in the processing of incoming article 67 or 69 cases, the person should be advised to claim JA in the interim.
This JA claim is subject to all the normal conditions for receipt of JA. When the person's JB entitlement is subsequently established, any JA paid should be treated as paid on account of JB.
If the person's entitlement to JB is lower than the JA entitlement s/he may continue to receive JA in lieu of JB. In such cases, the JA is treated as paid on account of JB, and that JB is recovered from the person's home country. 

*(g) Transfer from another EU country*

In any case where a person qualifies for JB due to an aggregation of two social insurance records, and has been paid a foreign JB within 26 weeks of becoming entitled to Irish JB, the period paid on the foreign JB should be deducted from their 390 days or 312 days on Irish JB i.e. the foreign JB "links" to the Irish JB.
*For Example:*
A person has received 90 days of British JB and then comes to Ireland. S/he receives a further 24 days of British JB on a transfer of benefit (see "Transfer of benefit"). She then finds work for a week, and pays one A1 contribution. She now qualifies for an aggregation of social insurance record (see "Aggregation of records"), and on that basis qualifies for Irish JB.
The number of days paid already on her British claim (90 + 24, or 114) is deducted from her 312 (234) days maximum entitlement, leaving a net Irish entitlement of 198 days or 120 days as appropriate. "


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

so from that I gather JB yes.....JA no


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2009)

scottledeuce said:


> so from that I gather JB yes.....JA no


 

JB yes, JA is means-tested, non-insurance based and not payable once circumstances change (i.e leaving the country)


----------



## scottledeuce (26 May 2009)

Thanks


----------

